# Autres langages > Autres langages > VHDL >  Quels tutoriels ou livres pour apprendre le VHDL

## Marvell

Bonjour,
Je souhaite apprendre le langage Verilog. Auriez-vous des ouvrages et/ou des tutoriels  me conseiller ?
Merci d'avance pour vos rponse.

----------

